# Simcoe Perch Fishing



## mwagner0071 (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone been over to Simcoe yet this fall chasing perch? Wondered if anyone had any reports. Information on the Simcoe boards has been a bit light. I know the winds have been up that may be keeping a lot of guys off the lake.

We are headed over the first weekend in November, and possibly 1 other weekend yet to be determined. 1 of my favorite trips of the year.

Tight lines.

Wags.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Just starting to see some reports from over there... Sounds slow yet. Going to try and get over the last week of oct...


----------



## Howard Baumann (Aug 4, 2015)

salmonslammer said:


> Just starting to see some reports from over there... Sounds slow yet. Going to try and get over the last week of oct...


Should be if this darn wind would quite.


----------



## mwagner0071 (Jan 26, 2009)

The wind sure has made it tough.

Where do you guys normally launch and fish? Seems like ramps are hard to find on Simcoe. We normally fish Pefferlaw and Beaverton area.


----------



## Howard Baumann (Aug 4, 2015)

mwagner0071 said:


> The wind sure has made it tough.
> 
> Where do you guys normally launch and fish? Seems like ramps are hard to find on Simcoe. We normally fish Pefferlaw and Beaverton area.


Same as you, used to stay at the cobblestone B&B on the river.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

mwagner0071 said:


> The wind sure has made it tough.
> 
> Where do you guys normally launch and fish? Seems like ramps are hard to find on Simcoe. We normally fish Pefferlaw and Beaverton area.



Anywhere from jacksons point over to beaverton... Buddy crushed em in VB last halloween. Sibbald point pro park is a good launch...Bait at D&M in JB... Bonney boats has a launch and bait too (at least in winter)

After this weekend I have the next 2 weekdays free... Hopefully mother nature plays nice... She pimped me last year!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Howard Baumann said:


> Same as you, used to stay at the cobblestone B&B on the river.






salmonslammer said:


> Anywhere from jacksons point over to beaverton... Buddy crushed em in VB last halloween. Sibbald point pro park is a good launch...Bait at D&M in JP.. Bonney boats has a launch and bait too (at least in winter)
> 
> After this weekend I have the next 2 weekdays free... Hopefully mother nature plays nice... She pimped me last year!


----------



## mwagner0071 (Jan 26, 2009)

We are headed over the weekend of the 24th and then again on Nov 4 - 8th. Hope the wind cooperates.. Nice to know about VB in the fall. Might be a safe area to fish in a N wind.


----------

